# Ordered a Z7, now, which arrows should I get?



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention I will be shooting a 30-30.5 inch arrow with a 100gr Muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably something in the .300 spine. Gold tip Velocity 300's or Carbon Express 450's


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Victory Arrows! Try V Force V3


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

Some arrows I am looking at are 250 series and 350 series. What does that mean? I also want the small diameter because from what I have been told, they get better penetration? If you cant tell, this is the first premuium bow I have owned. I will look into the Victory V3's and the Gold Tips. Thanks


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Ky String Music said:


> Some arrows I am looking at are 250 series and 350 series. What does that mean? I also want the small diameter because from what I have been told, they get better penetration? If you cant tell, this is the first premuium bow I have owned. I will look into the Victory V3's and the Gold Tips. Thanks


250-350 arrows from Carbon Express are the model numbers for their arrow spine rating. It really depends on what spine you should use as to what your draw length and poundage you are pulling to determine what is the best arrow. I shoot a 29"/70# Mathews Z7 and the recommended arrow is a .300 spined arrow. You need to have minimum 5 grains per pound of draw weight. So for 70# you need an arrow that weighs 350 grains total weight. The Gold Tip velocitys 300 at 28.5" and 100 grain point is around 375 grains total. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok, so tell me if i have this right. I shoot a 65lbs at 30inches so i would need an arrow with a total weight of at least 325gr right? The Pile Driver 350s are rated at 10.4 GPI on the bass pro site. In a 30 inch draw i would need a 30.5 arrow. that would make a 317.2gr arrow plus a 100gr broadhead. would a 417gr arrow be too heavy to get a good 50-60-70yd shot? or should I try to reduce the weight a bit? thanks for all your help man.


----------

